# The Return to Orks Drift



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all, 
I've decided to finally get some pictures together a create a project log for my Preatorian Imperial Guard army. I've got around 50 models painted at the minute and i'll keep adding photos and comments as i go about painting the rest of the force! Its primarily an infantry based army with bucket loads of heavy guns backing it up! 

They're painted in the traditional colours and i'll reveal in the next few posts how they're all painted so you can have a go yourself if you get the Preatorian Bug! 

Here is my current Company Command squad. I still need to convert a replacement Commander from either a Kreig Commissar or the Krieg Commander, i cant decide which! Unless any of you have better ideas  

Either way, enjoy! Keep your eye peeled for more to come!
:so_happy:


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice, I like them. Now all you need are some savage black orks  

You've done a good job on painting them. I like the way the helmets turned out in particular and your flesh tones are really nice too  Have some +rep


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Cheers for the reply  
Another quick update on a finished Infantry squad and my 'Sharps Rifles' Ratlings. I just had to have some Green coats to go with all the Red  

Also did a close up of the mini that i converted the medic from, its pretty simple, i just greenstuffed some backpack straps and an armband and added a medic bag.  
Also added a picture of an old Ratling model, im not sure what he exactly is, i use him as Marbo in my list. He's unconverted and came with the Pith Helmet. I like to think the Rabbit in his sachel is like the Monty Python Rabbit of doom!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

are these the GW models?? they really need to pop these guys out again imho, i love them but they're all so expensive now


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeh they're all GW models, and I'm pretty sure my Ratling marbo is too, I found him on eBay listed as some dwarf adventurer but I'm still unsure as to when he was released ect. The Ratlings are the old models too, not much of a fan of the new ones myself


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well done Koby!

This is shapping up to be a very sharp looking army. The attention to detail is splendid, the fact that your paying attention to the faces and the grain on the wooden stocks on the weapons, fantastic!

+Rep Sir.

Keep up the good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

ahahahahaha! these are awesome! They look great!, have a little bit of comic relief to them, and are certainly very unique! don't see too many models like this anymore!

+rep!


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Cheers mate  I've just about finished 2 basilisks. Need to finish the skin on the crew tonight and add them to the platform. I need a good place to find some fake shells as well, I've got some ammo boxes from the leman Russ spue but I could do with some more, or some model shells that fit in with the basilisk, forge world only seem to produce bombard shell boxes. I have 2 metal loader models that are carrying shells so I need to match the size they're both carrying


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Got some photos of my Basilisks done today. You can see i've left space on the gun platforms for when i find some proper shells or ammo crates. Got some small ones on the paint station now, but i fancy shells to be quite honest  I added a Preatorian driver too! Next vehicle to paint is my Deathstrike missile, just for the lulz. 


[URL="http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/



































[/U]


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful models and paint! +rep!


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice painting! This all looks very good, keep up the good work!

As for shells for the tanks, have you checked out actual bullet casings? Places like Bass Pro, for instance, sell reloading supplies. Maybe .22 or .380 shells would fit the bill?

+rep from me if I remember how to do it...


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't know of its just my phone or photo bucket but I keep seeing two of the same image even tho the image codes are different! Haha cheers mate, hunting down the preatorian transfers was pretty annoying! Going to do a family shot when I get chance. Next on the shopping list is 60mm bases to mount the gun teams on


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

You could try these:
http://www.megahobby.com/280mmammofork5leopoldrailgun1-35verlinden.aspx

or this:
http://www.nutsnbits.com/nutsnbits_00006f.htm

Those are great looking Basi's BTW.


----------



## LordStubert (Mar 21, 2011)

Basilisks look awesome Koby. Can't wait for our first Orks Drift game.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeh you better start building a desert board! They look pretty crappy on the Snow one!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I think of all the tanks i've seen yours are the closest to the effect i am going to go for on most of them


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Cheers  They're painted with Vallejo model air. 

Theres 2 colours, i think its Desert Yellow as a base and Desert Sand as an over spray. Then they're weathered with a Tamiya desert weathering powder set and the black soot and dry mud Forgeworld powders. Paint chips are painted with graveyard earth  Thats about it really!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As for shells, what about the spare shells from the baneblade kit? They might be close to what you are looking for. Nice work on all of these by the way. Very nice indeed


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

As Poseidons attacked the UK, i couldnt go outside for any pictures but i took a quick one in my room. 
So far i've got 4 Infantry squads painted with a special weapon in each
2 Special weapon squads with 3 meltaguns in each 
Command section 
Ratlings 
and some Heavy weapon teams. I need to buy some 60mm bases so i won't show those off just yet.










On the paint station at the minute is my new Company Commander that i've made from Commissar Guant with a simple head swap and the rest of his command squad. I need to convert up some Stormtroopers and some guardsmen with Demo charges for the Special Weapon squads! 

After all that converting ive still got a Deathstrike to paint, around 80 guardsmen and 6 of every heavy weapon!


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Slow and steady progress! Besides painting lots more men which i wont bore you with the pictures! I've completed some weapon teams and a commander  I couldnt seem to get any decent pictures of the commander, im currently converting one from creed as a more 'Gerneral' character and ill be starting on some rough riders as well


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

These guys were definitely a cultural thing, haha. I always thought they looked silly, but my buddy who is a dual citizenship Brit loves them (and Zulu!, lol). 

Regardless, yours are crisp. The sandbags are nicely done. Are the scratch done or did I miss where you got them from?


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

They were from ebay, they're resin cast and cost about £18 with which ive done 10 bases with still a few left over, i heavily built up the first 5 bases so i could of got even more out of the packs i bought if id been clever!


----------

